# best way for abs ?



## Razzer (May 30, 2013)

what is the best way to get six packs ?

im new in training


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Diet.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You look alright in your avi.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lose bodyfat.


----------



## Razzer (May 30, 2013)

thats not me in the avatar.

im looking for the best way to get six pack


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

you have the answer above


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Razzer said:


> thats not me in the avatar.
> 
> im looking for the best way to get six pack


boo :thumbdown: had me fooled, but ab exercises and lower BF%.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

diet is key tbh.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Razzer said:


> thats not me in the avatar.
> 
> im looking for the best way to get six pack


We have already answered this question for you.

Who is it in the avi, bit random. Can understand people putting pics of a pro as their avi or someone they admire, but your avi pic is of a skinny lad.


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

start learning about food and training. its a long road. if you haven't got the effort might as well bugger off now then


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Not sure if the 10 others replies made it clear enough but answer is diet.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

DigIt said:


> if you haven't got the effort might as well bugger off now then


This **** is whats wrong with this place!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned low bf and diet. That is key OP.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Diet, training, cardio then diet diet diet diet!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

eat clen tren hard should see u there


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> This **** is whats wrong with this place!


sorry if the new members can't handle the blow from the blunt instrument that is truth. you want abs? you want strength, big muscles? well start reading and reading like the rest of us. FOCUS ON DIET

this advice, had it be given to me 2-3 yers ago when i first wanted to get into this game would have been golden


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

DigIt said:


> sorry if the new members can't handle the blow from the blunt instrument that is truth. you want abs? you want strength, big muscles? well start reading and reading like the rest of us. FOCUS ON DIET
> 
> this advice, had it be given to me 2-3 yers ago when i first wanted to get into this game would have been golden


There are ways and means.

Telling someone to bugger off after asking for advice, which still, no-body has really answered in a way that could educate anyone, come across as nothing more than inflammatory and condescending.

"how do I get abbs?"

"diet bitch!"

"um, ok"

Its bull****!

OP. Abb definition is primarily reliant on your bodyfat levels. So get them low and you'll have abb's.

Was that hard? was it ****.

Im out!


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

mikex101 said:


> There are ways and means.
> 
> Telling someone to bugger off after asking for advice, which still, no-body has really answered in a way that could educate anyone, come across as nothing more than inflammatory and condescending.
> 
> ...


the reason he's got told to bugger off and given poor responses is because of his lack of determination & committment. something we know work well when you want abs/strength etc

stupid questions get stupid answers


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

As posted... Diet, ever heard the saying abs are made in the kitchen?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Diet is crucial

BUT

So is actually working your abs. People are so obsessed with squats and deadlifts that they forget that they forget to actually train them. I train mine EVERY day for 3 sets, normally weighted..


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

no no no you've all got it wrong what is key is slender tone belts


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

D9S4 said:


> no no no you've all got it wrong what is key is slender tone belts


And slimfast shakes


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

And worms


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

You have a six pack you just carry to much bodyfat to see them.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> And slimfast shakes


one of these would help too


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> You have a six pack you just carry to much bodyfat to see them.


See I don't believe this.

Unless you work your abs well you willl not have a 6 pack just from low body fat

Just ask this guy:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> See I don't believe this.
> 
> Unless you work your abs well you willl not have a 6 pack just from low body fat
> 
> ...


Lol, that's an extreme example - there is a young skinny lad who's about 11 lives by mother in law, doesn't train or anything but he's always getting his abs out.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.fitmole.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/skinny-abs.jpeg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> http://www.fitmole.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/skinny-abs.jpeg


Here is a non malnourished skinny person


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Here is a non malnourished skinny person


And his abs look sh*t, so I take it you're agreeing with me..? :confused1:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Diet obviously but I personally think sit ups and etc although will build abs I don't think that's how you get good abs.

I think a decent looking stomach comes from years of core intensive stuff like squatting d/l etc etc


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

ditz said:


> Diet obviously but I personally think sit ups and etc although will build abs I don't think that's how you get good abs.
> 
> I think a decent looking stomach comes from years of core intensive stuff like squatting d/l etc etc


Again I'm not convinced. I only squat like 120kg and deadlift 120kg, which is way below average (judging by what I see on here), yet in my opinion my abs are above average


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

L11 said:


> Again I'm not convinced. I only squat like 120kg and deadlift 120kg, which is way below average (judging by what I see on here), yet in my opinion my abs are above average


On the flip side of that though. My max squat hit 5 plates a side, max d/l similar.. Never trained abs properly every and my abs are out all the way up to about 16% bf. Don't think you can physically hit abs as hard with dedicated movements... Even strict tricep pulldowns cramp my abs up!!!

Of course only opinion!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

picsornoabsat16%


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> And his abs look sh*t, so I take it you're agreeing with me..? :confused1:


No he asked the best way to get abs - diet! All the crunches in the world won't show fook all unless u get to that low bodyfat! Obviously if u work it u will get bigger and more prominent abs but diet is the number one way to show abs!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

L11 said:


> Again I'm not convinced. I only squat like 120kg and deadlift 120kg, which is way below average (judging by what I see on here), yet in my opinion my abs are above average


That's because you directly train them. If you squatted/deadlifted above "average" and didn't work them directly, you'd probably still have a killer set of abs.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> That's because you directly train them. If you squatted/deadlifted above "average" and didn't work them directly, you'd probably still have a killer set of abs.


Possibly, we'll never know since I'll never try lol. I've never read an article from someone with good abs that has said they don't train abs directly though, all the fitness models (not gonna lie, that's the kind of physique I'm aiming for) say they train them directly. Maybe it's habit, maybe they're afraid to break from the norm. But so am I, because I love my abs, and I know what I do works!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> No he asked the best way to get abs - diet! All the crunches in the world won't show fook all unless u get to that low bodyfat! Obviously if u work it u will get bigger and more prominent abs but diet is the number one way to show abs!


Yea but my point is that you need both really.

The amount of times i've seen "abs are made in the kitchen" almost annoys me..

Someone once hit the nail on the head with "abs are made in the gym, and revealed in the kitchen"


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Liposuction and implants


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> Yea but my point is that you need both really.
> 
> The amount of times i've seen "abs are made in the kitchen" almost annoys me..
> 
> Someone once hit the nail on the head with "abs are made in the gym, and revealed in the kitchen"


Yeah I would go for that lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Liposuction and implants


Or just implants like that ninja turtle from big brother


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

L11 said:


> But so am I, because I love my abs, and I know what I do works!


Evidently. I don't think anyone here would say they look sh!t.


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Low carb diet for a start and weight lifting - its worked for me in the last year and I'm getting there (slowly)...


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Or just implants like that ninja turtle from big brother


There was a ninja turtle on big brother. Michelangelo?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Any1 else here train abs like me? I only go for 8-10 reps to hit failure on abs so basically all weighted! I train them like you would if u wanted to grow any other body part e.g chest! This and low body fat for them to show through i s my answer... don't believe in high reps to build abs...  what's people's view on this? high reps or low reps for abs?


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

I agree. Train abs like any other muscle group. They are muscle and will respond to proper training.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> There was a ninja turtle on big brother. Michelangelo?


Think it was Raphael

http://www.celebitchy.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/fakeabsheader.jpg


----------

